# Identification of grip types



## gcomp12 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have two grips and cannot determine which handguns they fit. Any help would be appreciated.

First is a Pachmary Wooden grip with part number on box of DW-S?


The second grip is a Dan Wesson Sacremento Walnut (SG1) grip?

Thanks

gcomp12


----------

